# Picked up a Martin Backpacker steel string



## Hollowway (Dec 25, 2009)

I got this for a friend for a Christmas present. They're pretty nice guitars in that they sound fairly full, given their diminutive body size. And they are NOT a 3/4 scale or anything - the neck is standard scale. The only thing that sucks about them is the action is ridiculously high. I bought one from GC, took it out and the action was literally 1/2 high at the last fret (the 15th). So I returned it and they ordered another one and it was still that high. The GC guys told me it had to be that high because it has no truss rod, and if I want to make it easier to play I should buy extra light strings.  And they wonder why people don't take them seriously over there!

So I took it home, took the strings off and popped the bridge out and sanded it down, and put it all back together. Now it's got nice action, and is really fun to play. If you guys are in the market for a good, lightweight, short travel guitar (it comes with a gig back and strap) for about $170, I'd highly recommend it. Of course, you'll have to sand the bridge down (as I've seen all reviewers on harmony-central have also had to do), but that only takes 10 min or so.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Dec 25, 2009)

Yeah, I've heard about the "no truss rod" thing before which always hampered my desire to own one. I tried one out about five years ago and it sounded great for the size of the body. 

I do wonder why there's no truss rod. Is it a design thing? Cost-cutting measure? Weight saver? Who knows what Martin was thinking.


----------



## Trespass (Dec 25, 2009)

They are about $170US? That's much more reasonable. I was set to buy one to defret until I was hit with a $450CDN price tag at the local mom and pop. I was told it was that much to order a new one in as well.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 26, 2009)

BigPhi84 said:


> Yeah, I've heard about the "no truss rod" thing before which always hampered my desire to own one. I tried one out about five years ago and it sounded great for the size of the body.
> 
> I do wonder why there's no truss rod. Is it a design thing? Cost-cutting measure? Weight saver? Who knows what Martin was thinking.



Yeah, I'm not sure why, but there are a number of older acoustics with thick/stubby necks that don't have them and have fared well. It is curious that a "backpacking" instrument, which by definition would not be in a temperature and humidity controlled environment, wouldn't have the adjustability you'd want for that. But, out of the box I was able to get the action down pretty low with no buzzing, and the neck seems fairly thick (and short) so maybe it isn't an issue with these.



Trespass said:


> They are about $170US? That's much more reasonable. I was set to buy one to defret until I was hit with a $450CDN price tag at the local mom and pop. I was told it was that much to order a new one in as well.



They're just playing with you. I actually got mine for $168 at guitar center - and that was the regular, non sale online price. Bummer when a mom and pop store does that. It doesn't help them in the long run anyway. I've got a mom and pop local store that actually does pretty well because they their prices are right in with most of the big box places. So they get most of the local business.


----------



## Trespass (Jan 1, 2010)

> They're just playing with you. I actually got mine for $168 at guitar center - and that was the regular, non sale online price. Bummer when a mom and pop store does that. It doesn't help them in the long run anyway. I've got a mom and pop local store that actually does pretty well because they their prices are right in with most of the big box places. So they get most of the local business.



I don't buy anything from them usually, and I am surprised they tried to sell me on the list price. It's the only place in the area that does Martin, and the "$450" card is what stopped my interest in even looking at them further. Maybe I'll get one now.


----------

